# No eth0

## mszilard

hi everybody.

i have a little problem with my network detection. at startup i get a message:

No loaded modules provide "eth0" (eth0_start)

if i run ifconfig only lo is no eth0. at my previous gentoo installation i could solve the problem with modprobe forcedeth, but now the eth0 is not appearing after modprobe.

i did emerge ppp (i have a pppoe connectin with dynamic ip), dhcp, so i can't figure out the problem.

with /.etc/init.d/net_eth0 start i get the same error message.

it's quite hard to change/resolve something, because i have to chroot everytime  i wan't to try something out.

----------

## Naib

do a

ifconfig -a

I am guessing you now have an eth1 interface 

udev can be... silly sometimes (esp with a significant version bump), it will sometimes rescan and re-enter a udev entry for NIC you have, thus their node number increases

have a look in: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## mszilard

yep, ifconfig -a did show an eth0, but ifconfig not

but, i added a line to /etc/conf.d/net, ~modules=( "ifconfig" )~, and the error massage changed to something ~No loaded modules provide "ppp"~

so ~/etc/conf.d.net/net_ppp0 start~ and the internet connection started, i only had to add ~route add default gw ...~ and everything was ok.

now i'm trying to find out what do i have to change in the conf.d/net file to automatically start the connection

of course every time i start gentoo i have to manually add the route, but i can live with that.

----------

## outermeasure

 *mszilard wrote:*   

> yep, ifconfig -a did show an eth0, but ifconfig not
> 
> but, i added a line to /etc/conf.d/net, ~modules=( "ifconfig" )~, and the error massage changed to something ~No loaded modules provide "ppp"~
> 
> so ~/etc/conf.d.net/net_ppp0 start~ and the internet connection started, i only had to add ~route add default gw ...~ and everything was ok.
> ...

 

Looks like something went wrong with your network config .... do you set up pppoe in your /etc/conf.d/net as in the handbook and /etc/conf.d/net.example?

----------

## mszilard

yes, i do. letter by letter.

----------

## outermeasure

 *mszilard wrote:*   

> yes, i do. letter by letter.

 

Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net?  (Remove the lines username_* and password_* if you have them...)

----------

## mszilard

so. the error message at startup is:

*Starting eth0                  ok

      Bringing up eth0       ok 

              ppp                  !!

                 ppp can only be invoked from net.ppp[0-9]

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

with /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start the connection is established

my /etc/conf.d/net:

modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "ppp" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='***'

password_ppp0='***'

pppd_ppp0=( "defaultroute" )

----------

## outermeasure

 *mszilard wrote:*   

> so. the error message at startup is:
> 
> *Starting eth0                  ok
> 
>       Bringing up eth0       ok 
> ...

 

The problem is most probably due to the line

```

config_eth0=( "ppp" )

```

Try changing it to "null", "dhcp", or static routing info, depending on your modem/router setup.  Also add

```

depend_ppp0() {

    need net.eth0

}

```

since it doesn't really make sense to start ppp0 without the system first starting your ethernet card.

----------

## mszilard

thank you, the "null" option did the job, now i don't have any error message at system startup.

----------

